# Black Tundra/Black Yukon at Joe Kurz



## foxwatcher (Sep 17, 2016)

There's a reason you're leaving empty-handed and never fired a shot. Between 6 of you, chasing your 3 toddlers, and making 5 trips back-and-forth to the truck in a span of 2 hours, you never saw the 12 birds that flew directly over your head. The rest of us did, and we celebrated when you left. Good luck in your future dove hunt endeavors.


----------



## welderguy (Sep 17, 2016)

Lighten up a little.
Don't you know family is more important than any hunt?
I love to see the kids out there.
We need more parents that are involved with their children these days.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm thinking decaf is in order.................


----------



## foxwatcher (Sep 17, 2016)

welderguy said:


> Lighten up a little.
> Don't you know family is more important than any hunt?
> I love to see the kids out there.
> We need more parents that are involved with their children these days.


Yes, family is more important than the hunt. Which is exactly why you don't bring toddlers that keep running off onto a field with 10+ people shooting. It's a common sense thing.


----------



## groundhawg (Sep 18, 2016)

welderguy said:


> Lighten up a little.
> Don't you know family is more important than any hunt?
> I love to see the kids out there.
> We need more parents that are involved with their children these days.



Two thumbs up!


----------



## welderguy (Sep 18, 2016)

foxwatcher said:


> Yes, family is more important than the hunt. Which is exactly why you don't bring toddlers that keep running off onto a field with 10+ people shooting. It's a common sense thing.



I would say that a dove field with 10 well trained,responsible shooters is far safer for a toddler than your local shopping mall or ChuckeCheese.
Wouldn't you agree?

But,if the shooters are not disciplined...well then you might have a point.
But then who's to blame for that? Parents who didn't take their kids to the dove field and teach them the right way.


----------



## groundhawg (Sep 18, 2016)

foxwatcher said:


> Yes, family is more important than the hunt. Which is exactly why you don't bring toddlers that keep running off onto a field with 10+ people shooting. It's a common sense thing.



Why not let the kids enjoy running outdoors?  No one should be shooting 3 feet off the ground.    If it not safe on the field for children it is not safe for anyone.


----------



## FRyder (Sep 18, 2016)

I understand not taking them out on opening day maybe. 3rd weekend? What's the big deal? Take the kids out and let's have some fun. Whether throwing dirt clods, picking flowers, or sword fighting with feathers, it's just about getting out and having fun. If you want to complain about taking kids to a public field, go spend money on a private lease and you can decide who goes out in the field. No one should ever apologize for taking a kid hunting or fishing.


----------



## chase870 (Sep 18, 2016)

LOL I hunted with a toddler for a few years till she grew up caught a bunch of box turtles and found a truck load of turkey feathers. A good time for sure


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm sorry but I agree. I have no problem at all....AT ALL with bringing kids, and I know it is a public field. But, when you are effecting the hunt of others then you have a problem. Even adults in general that are moving constantly will flair birds and can cause the whole field to have bad shoot. It all comes down to respecting the other hunters on the field. I've been on a dove field since I was tiny but I can assure you my dad and other family members taught me how to act and didn't let me run wild.

Dove field etiquette in general is a lost cause now days. It is sad the stuff you see on fields now days. Folks shooting at birds 150 yard away (no joke). People shooting at non-game, protected birds. Leaving trash and shells everywhere. Sitting in the wide open with no cover. Not giving enough space between hunters. Wearing bright colors that stand out like a sore thumb. All of these mess with the hunt of the whole field and that isn't right.

I hunted a public field opening weekend and yesterday and witnessed enough stupidity to write a novel. All of the above were seen. My favorite yesterday were two unaffiliated groups who were decked out in more hunter orange than you need to deer hunt and who choose to sit in the dead middle of the field right during prime time. I watched numerous groups of birds come to the tree line only to immediately turn and go the other way. Prior to these people arriving, every group were coming in perfect.


----------



## Raybo1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Keep hunting the WMA's and you can have a different problem or story each time you go on a hunt to a WMA. In the the future please leave the kids out of it.


----------



## mose (Sep 20, 2016)

I don' mind the kids near as much as the dogs that just run around.
The worst was this past opener the 3 guys that set up right in the middle of the maybe two acres that was actually planted. The field was probably 30-40 acres and only maybe 2 of it was planted. People had been set up around the perimeter for hours before they just walked in and set up with no cove. Thankfully the birds still flew good, but I thought it was pretty rude.


----------



## Reminex (Sep 21, 2016)

Man did you interrupt your hunt to get on the forum and call out some poor dads?  The first hunt I ever went on was a Rum Creek dove hunt with my dad, I remember he had to put a few whiners in their place as I learned what shots to take and when to take them and which to let fly.  Actually Im pretty sure the bitterness came from an 10 year old out shooting a bunch of 30 somethings but I digress.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 21, 2016)

Reminex said:


> Actually Im pretty sure the bitterness came from an 10 year old out shooting a bunch of 30 somethings but I digress.



Nothing better than watching a kid that is lights out. We had one on the field Saturday. Learned later he was on the 4H team. That boy didn't miss when he shot.


----------



## Reminex (Sep 23, 2016)

Dustin Pate said:


> Nothing better than watching a kid that is lights out. We had one on the field Saturday. Learned later he was on the 4H team. That boy didn't miss when he shot.



That's awesome, the young guys with the young eyes sure can have a magic touch, if we can keep them still long enough.


----------



## GLS (Sep 25, 2016)

I've never had the "pleasure" of hunting a GA. WMA for dove.  I've been fortunate to hunt private shoots.  I came close to hunting a SC WMA last year until speaking with the WMA manager who said it's first come first serve and expect a crowd.  One nice feature of that WMA --50 shell limit.  If enforced and obeyed, that sure would cut down on sky busting.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 13, 2016)

Dustin Pate said:


> Nothing better than watching a kid that is lights out. We had one on the field Saturday. Learned later he was on the 4H team. That boy didn't miss when he shot.



Somehow I dont think the young crack shot was running around being chased by his parents and sending them back to the truck every 15 minutes...........Sounds to me like the op was just ranting about some unfortunately typical public land rudeness...........
There should be plenty of room back at the truck for the kids to run around and throw rocks or whatever. When you take them hunting, you should be practicing and teaching them Etiquette


----------



## groundhawg (Oct 15, 2016)

Dustin Pate said:


> I'm sorry but I agree. I have no problem at all....AT ALL with bringing kids, and I know it is a public field. But, when you are effecting the hunt of others then you have a problem. Even adults in general that are moving constantly will flair birds and can cause the whole field to have bad shoot. It all comes down to respecting the other hunters on the field. I've been on a dove field since I was tiny but I can assure you my dad and other family members taught me how to act and didn't let me run wild.
> 
> Dove field etiquette in general is a lost cause now days. It is sad the stuff you see on fields now days. Folks shooting at birds 150 yard away (no joke). People shooting at non-game, protected birds. Leaving trash and shells everywhere. Sitting in the wide open with no cover. Not giving enough space between hunters. Wearing bright colors that stand out like a sore thumb. All of these mess with the hunt of the whole field and that isn't right.
> 
> I hunted a public field opening weekend and yesterday and witnessed enough stupidity to write a novel. All of the above were seen. My favorite yesterday were two unaffiliated groups who were decked out in more hunter orange than you need to deer hunt and who choose to sit in the dead middle of the field right during prime time. I watched numerous groups of birds come to the tree line only to immediately turn and go the other way. Prior to these people arriving, every group were coming in perfect.



If you are hunting a "public field" then you should expect to have to deal with the public.  If you do not want to do that you need to be at a shoot where all other act/hunt as you want or expect them to.  have your own field to shoot and ban kids, those dress different than you want or break any other rules you want to enforce.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 15, 2016)

groundhawg said:


> If you are hunting a "public field" then you should expect to have to deal with the public.  If you do not want to do that you need to be at a shoot where all other act/hunt as you want or expect them to.  have your own field to shoot and ban kids, those dress different than you want or break any other rules you want to enforce.



Just because its a public field doesn't mean people can't have some common sense. And for the record, I don't let it ruin my hunt. I very much enjoy hunting public fields. I imagine most of these people just don't know any better. Maybe they will see a thread like these and it might make them think about what they are doing. Like I said, it all goes to the betterment of everyone on the field.


----------



## Shaun229 (Oct 17, 2016)

If you are really gonna be that uptight about some kids having a good time in the outdoors take your butt to a deer stand and sit in in by yourself so you can be alone and whine to yourself.dove hunts are supposed to be fun and time with your kids and buddies,not go out and kill as much as you can,its about the hunt and fellowship.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 18, 2016)

Shaun229 said:


> If you are really gonna be that uptight about some kids having a good time in the outdoors take your butt to a deer stand and sit in in by yourself so you can be alone and whine to yourself.dove hunts are supposed to be fun and time with your kids and buddies,not go out and kill as much as you can,its about the hunt and fellowship.



Re-read my original comment. I have zero issue with kids. The more the merrier. I have more issue with adults that should know better.


----------



## PROPGUN (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow. 

Hate to resurrect a dead thread, but I was the guy in the black tundra. Those "toddlers" were 5, 8 & 8, and I'm guessing by your tone that you're somewhat of a tool. 

They weren't running around in a field at any point. In fact they were right next to us the entire time. I'm confused as to where you were exactly. We went to a north side field, grown up and not clear burned, and spent about two hours there. Relocated to the south fields. Spent about two hours on another field, which had one guy on it, so clearly THAT wasn't you, and missed passes on three flights of two. Of course this was my first time hunting dove and I wasn't about to blast one of the woodpeckers cruising by, so...

We relocated to another field later on, but sat there until closing. So I'm gonna take a wild guess and say you're the guy who was on the east side of the SW field, hiding super stealthy under the power line, who in about three hours never fired a shot. 

You're an awesome hunter, and your story is super cool, bro. 

Also, that was the first time my kids ever got to go hunting with me, so CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored you.


----------



## Katalee (Nov 14, 2016)

its public land, you dont get to pick and choose who hunts there, you need to buy your own land.


----------



## K80 (Nov 14, 2016)

I had 3 under 6 with me and by nine I handed my spot off to someone who had shot very little to that point.  

I almost had my limit when I walked off the field.


----------

